# Tank Update / Rosette Sword Question



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's my tank almost 2 weeks later...










The Giant Hygrophila basically disintegrated, but the Water Lettuce, Crypt Wendtii, Vallisneria and Sagittaria appear to be doing well and growing quickly. I've noticed a few baby Sagittaria have appeared.

So far I've seen a bit of beard algae, but not much. Many of the Crypt Wendtii, and Vallisneria leaves have oxygen bubbles all over them.

I'm not quite sure about the Rosette Swords. I think that the new leaves look 'mangled' for lack of a better term, almost as if they're shriveling up. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looking at your sword, it looks as if it was grown emersed (probably the case if you bought it from an lfs). Those emersed leaves will melt off and submerged leaves will replace them. The submerged growth is different. Perhaps that's what you're seeing.


----------



## mosasaur (Jul 29, 2004)

I agree with Bert, it looks like the leaves are of the emerse form. If they all die off, don't throw the plant out - wait awhile and see if new leaves develop. With any luck, they should start forming before the old ones drop off.


----------



## mosasaur (Jul 29, 2004)

*I think I see submerse leaves*

I cannot tell for sure but the newest leaves look like submerse ones to me - have they grown out since you got the plant?


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Agreed. The leaves on the sword are the emmersed form. Like everyone said they'll shed and the submessed for will show soon.


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks! I suppose I should have thought of that. It's kind of annoying that they sell them that way, knowing that they'll need to regenerate once I get them home and put them underwater.


----------

